# What Setup Have You Got?



## charliechapman911

Please post a picture of your chickens and your coop and tell us a little bit about it  thank you


----------



## charliechapman911

I have 3 road island reds and two bantams!!!! 
And a silly small coop I am getting a bigger one soon we have ordered it it's a 15 bird coop I will post a picture when we have It and built it  thanks


----------



## Apyl

I free range - the main coop is the a-frame to the left. The fence is only there for when I need to separate or when I get new birds so they will get use to where the coop.


----------



## FlaCummins

Since I got the two girls I've been constantly tweaking the coop. I had a 2x2 roost and they wouldn't touch it. Tonight I put in a 1x6 and they still weren't too thrilled but after I blocked the fluffy nesting area they didn't have a choice. Should I put walls around the nesting area or leave it open? Had the girls 9 days now and still no eggs. Previous owner said they were good for 6-10 eggs per week.


----------



## charliechapman911

Nice coops guys keep them coming 
Best regards 
Charlie


----------



## ThreeJ

Here is my set up,aka Super coop. It is set up in 2 old horse stalls. 24 hens 4 roosters and they only use 4 or 5 nesting boxes. which are homemade using leftover wood.


----------



## cindy

the chicks crib! no roosters allowed


----------



## Shanebaby

I am a newbie at chickens. I bought the coop for $100. had to put doors on it but thats it. I now have 9 chickens.


----------



## rob

my coop and run


----------



## chicksrluv

Here is my setup. Found the barn shed on Craigs list for free & repainted it inside & out. Put a wall up, nesting boxes, etc. Bought a 10X10X6 dog kennel for their pen. Going to fence in on the other side of the coop for their run. They free range everyday, all day.


----------



## rob

would love one of them.


----------



## charliechapman911

My brand new coop the girls love it!!!


----------



## cogburn

@chicksrluv... WOW !!! All I can say is SCORE !!! Craigslist has some really good deals sometimes.. Nice job ! 
@Charlie... looks good young man, I bet the girls love it.


----------



## charliechapman911

cogburn said:


> @chicksrluv... WOW !!! All I can say is SCORE !!! Craigslist has some really good deals sometimes.. Nice job !
> @Charlie... looks good young man, I bet the girls love it.


Yep I have to get them out of it some times hahahaha they like it too much lol how are your chicks getting on?


----------



## charliechapman911

Think there happy


----------



## littlerocky

charliechapman911 said:


> Please post a picture of your chickens and your coop and tell us a little bit about it  thank you


sorry do not know how to do it ,to put pics on this site .


----------



## SilkieLover

*The Chick Inn B & B, their bed, our breakfast!*

Our Set up began from the Witchita Cabin we saw online then modified. Here are the pics so far!


----------



## charliechapman911

SilkieLover said:


> Our Set up began from the Witchita Cabin we saw online then modified. Here are the pics so far!


Extremely cool build my friend


----------



## charliechapman911

littlerocky said:


> sorry do not know how to do it ,to put pics on this site .


All you have to do is make a new reply and at the top right theres a little + sign press that and then from library then Peres Which one you want and then add Some text and click send and your done thanks


----------



## Energyvet

Nicely done. Plenty of room and close by to monitor easily. Wish I had one.


----------



## Diane

OK I'm lousy at posting pics but here goes,,My set up is inside 12 x 5 of my garden shed (tho already thinking of expanding I have 9 almost 13 week old chicks, 2 Buff Orps, 2 Speck Sussex, 2 Australorps, 2 Silver laced wyandottes and 1 Columbian Wyandotte. I cant free range here, I have to many 'critters',,But plan on building something 'moveable' for them to venture out in, The Run is 12 x 20-22. 
I call it Fort Pox, since my hubby and I built this like Fort Knox


----------



## Energyvet

I totally enjoyed your photos. Beautiful hens of all varieties. Lovely building and run. They look very secure with plenty of room. You've done very well. Looks like you will be enjoying your chickens for many long years. I would see how this all pans out before expanding. What you think you need now may turn out to be different later. That's how it often works with me. .


----------



## charliechapman911

Diane said:


> OK I'm lousy at posting pics but here goes,,My set up is inside 12 x 5 of my garden shed (tho already thinking of expanding I have 9 almost 13 week old chicks, 2 Buff Orps, 2 Speck Sussex, 2 Australorps, 2 Silver laced wyandottes and 1 Columbian Wyandotte. I cant free range here, I have to many 'critters',,But plan on building something 'moveable' for them to venture out in, The Run is 12 x 20-22.
> I call it Fort Pox, since my hubby and I built this like Fort Knox


Very nice build and lovely chickens !


----------



## rob

i would love a set up like that.....maybe one day.


----------



## charliechapman911

rob said:


> i would love a set up like that.....maybe one day.


Lol I'm the same rob ONE DAY hahahahah


----------



## rob

will have to make do with what we got eh mate lol


----------



## woodsman




----------



## Energyvet

Oh. You all make me feel so inadequate. I wish I had building skills.


----------



## woodsman




----------



## woodsman

all made with reclaimed wood from a shed fire.....


----------



## Energyvet

Okay woodsman. Now you're just showing off. ;-)


----------



## Energyvet

How much sex would you need to come to NJ and build me one? Just asking... Lol.


----------



## charliechapman911

Hahahaha I am wondering the Same thing energyvet hahahahaha


----------



## woodsman

Energyvet said:


> How much sex would you need to come to NJ and build me one? Just asking... Lol.


PM me we'll talk lol


----------



## cogburn

Alright.... Alright.... ALLLL...... Riiiiiiiiight.......


----------



## earlyt89

Wow most interesting conversation on chicken forum. Haha glad I clicked on this one. I think rob thinks we are getting off subject. Lol.


----------



## Energyvet

Me thinks we've gone astray too. ;-)


----------



## rob

my kind of subject


----------



## CrazyChiknLady2

*Cats Coop*

I,and my girls love the new coop,they have already made it home,I still need to do some tweeking and some painting but i think its a fine home for my beloved babies


----------



## Energyvet

Very nice. They have plenty of space. Guess you'll be getting more chickens to fill it up. Cute little Hennies too.


----------



## purplepear

*Chicken dome - a tractor*









The chickens are housed in a dome that is rotated through a series of beds 
with food and flowers planted after the chickens have cleaned the area of 
weeds and bugs.
















The nest box is a grass catcher and a ladder leads to the roost area. 
Mulch is applied after the weeds have been consumed.








beds are planted with seedlings after two weeks of chicken power.


----------



## Energyvet

Great idea. Always something new. Can't wait to see the new coop when it arrives.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

We're just starting off with chickens and ended up building this with no real plans... the boxes open from the outside. There's ten boxes. The inside still needs a little tweaking but it's livable. The chicks herd themselves in from their run when it gets dark and I have a door I can slide shut without entering the coop or pen if I don't want to. It's working lovely.  Although now I think the run looks small (it's 16' X 8') and am considering adding to it.


----------



## CrazyChiknLady2

Thanks,I do want to get some more


----------



## rob

i love seeing all the diffrent shapes and sizes of coops, the trouble is everytime i see one i want to modify mine


----------



## Energyvet

Very nice digs. I love the 10 boxes.


----------



## bevie55

We all make the first run too small.


----------



## chickenman18

SilkieLover said:


> Our Set up began from the Witchita Cabin we saw online then modified. Here are the pics so far!


Hey there I was just wondering what sort of chicken is the grey and brown one with black round it's neck.I also would like to now if you have and more pics of her


----------



## nblake1544

How many hens do you have for the 10 nest boxes?


----------



## SilkieLover

@chickenman18, My three big girls pictured are all Araunas. The Grey one is Mia, the reddish yellow one is Miss Lilly, and the darker one is Betty Boop! Thanks, Kimberlee


----------



## Energyvet

Very nice looking group. They certainly love you!


----------



## rnthom54

Still trying to figure out where to place my coop ( not yet built). My yard is pretty much taken by plants and shrubs, plus the last time I had chickens, they destroyed my wife's ground baskets. Not pretty.


----------



## kejmack

rnthom, why don't you build a chicken tractor or a coop with a run so you can keep your chickens confined? That way they will not tear up your yard.


----------



## SilkieLover

I meant to write, Araucanas!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

nblake1544 said:


> How many hens do you have for the 10 nest boxes?


We are growing up 25 hens, although one's a rooster so we'll have to be figuring out what to do with him soon before my neighbors complain... anyone want a partridge rock rooster in NH? LoL

I read you can have up to 4 hens per box and there's room in the coop to stack some milk crates if I wanted more. I like room to expand but I doubt we'll end up with that many!


----------



## cindy

I'll be using this in my exsisting run "whitout the wabbit of course" when it comes time to introduce the 10 carters legacy chicks that are on their way to the old ladies, in the meantime I built them a nice warm indoor crib out of an old double decker ferret cage I found on craigslist I plan to get foam board to cover the sides this weekend.


----------



## Energyvet

No pictures, so try again please. I'm very interested to see what you are doing. 

There is a New England Poultry Fanciers group on FB. Might want to ask them that question about your Roo.


----------



## ladyhawk

*Junes Coup*

Snap Lock Coup with Chain Link Dog Run and one rooster with three hens. 
The coup is inside the dog run which is opened in the morning and closed after the flock returns for the evening.

It is currently in one of the paddocks off the horse barn and will be moved inside one of the vacant stalls for the winter to protect them from the snowstorms that are expected....


----------



## kg_cg_good

It's not fancy...we just built with what we had around the Farm...and having a pretty big sized old hog barn we built a coop in the corner that had the hog door and put wire fencing outside... when they are chicks we keep them in a huge kennel until they are big enough to go to the coop. After they are big enough to venture out into the fence we open the hog door until they are big enough to free range..they have a section for roosting from an old wood ladder we hung from the roof...this has worked with our 3 flocks...which gets quit dirty with all of them roosting..(the cleaning is NOT fun..ha) .but now...LOL.. we saved a turkey and since all of our chickens are free ranging and roost in another section and after a whole day of scrubbing..UGH...we put Mr. Big Tommy Red in the coop...he has access through the hog door out into the fenced in area and seems really content...now when he gets comfortable with me and his new home and the new Hen I am currently trying to find..LOL.. he will free range...can't wait to see him around the Farm... just like the chickens..they know their perimeter and if they get too far in the field I just have to call them back...but they all listen! After getting Mr. Tommy out..then I can think about getting more chicks...well...it will be ducks next...


----------



## Energyvet

That's lovely! What a great plan. That turkey is a looker for sure.


----------

